# Shoreline Interference



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm a newbie yakfisher and have made two outings from a park on the upper portion of the Chesapeake. This is a park where I have multiple years of experience fishing from shore so, I know what areas I always wanted to try and fish by boat.

On both occasions, I've been plagued by a-holes from shore attempting to hit me w/ surf casting equipment. They've cast beside me, over top my bow, etc. I admit, I am getting closer in...but I'm trying to work some rocky structure that they would typically get hung up on. (I know this because I've contributed tackle to it)

When it happened a few weeks ago, the large splash off my bow was accompanied by a very accented shout of "you go away !"

This weekend, it was..."You need to move. I was here first so, you can't fish here -- go somewhere else"

My response was ...it's public land and water for everyone to use and that the next time you throw over me...I'll cut your line. I was pissed. 

This is a public park with a prominent point that allows folks to fish in more than 180 degrees. These folks were using surf rods and 1-2 oz sinkers to catch 8" spot. (and undersized rock which I watch go on-shore)

How do you deal w/ issues like this ? (besides the obvious of just give up and go somewhere else)

Ex


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Go somewhere else. It's not worth risking getting brained by some moron. A 2 oz sinker has the potential to seriously injure or kill you. You also are in a yak, so you can find way better spots than they can. Go to those spots, catch your fish, and come back making sure they see it.  Make sure you rub it in a little.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

Easy...you cut all of their lines and throw their sinkers back at them.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

i kayak fish quite a bit, if someone is on the bank before you launch, and yet you feel the need to be right in front of them, within casting distance, thats your own fault if you are getting lead slung at you. 

is it public water/access, sure. but would you start fishing 2 feet away from someone fishing on an open beach?

not trying to piss you off, or be a smartass, but if somone is yelling at you, throwing at you, on different occasions, maybe its something YOU are doing wrong, not them.




Jesse


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

When I'm fishing close to shore, I make it a point to be well out of casting range. Not because I'm worried about some idjit hitting me with lead...that'd just be one less sinker I have to buy. But just because I think it's common courtesy to stay out of their way. After all, I have the yak...I can go out deeper then they can catch and bring in the REAL fish while they have to settle for 8" spot.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

While fishing from the bank I have played tug-of-war with another fisherman fishing from a boat, with a no harm no foul out come. What you might consider is laying off a bit and making a cast towards your target area. 
If folks are targeting you just to intimidate you in hopes of you fishing else where, You might consider calling your freindly local law enforcement official. Who knows you might get someone empathetic to your cause. The really cool thing I have found amongst the kayak fishing community is for the majority of those you meet are more than willing to help you out. Yakkers seem to be a little more layed back, catch a ton more fish than the average bank fisherman and a__holes are far and few between. 
On the other hand if you're in Va waters and see someone breaking the law give VMRC a call 757-247-2200 or 1-800-541-4646. 

Stay safe, Tim


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

if they can reach you from the shore, it doesnt sound like youve made a very far paddle out. USE that yak. lol. just busting your balls of course, but still... paddle more than 2 minutes out.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Excalibur said:


> I'm a newbie yakfisher and have made two outings from a park on the upper portion of the Chesapeake. This is a park where I have multiple years of experience fishing from shore so, I know what areas I always wanted to try and fish by boat.
> 
> On both occasions, I've been plagued by a-holes from shore attempting to hit me w/ surf casting equipment. They've cast beside me, over top my bow, etc. I admit, I am getting closer in...but I'm trying to work some rocky structure that they would typically get hung up on. (I know this because I've contributed tackle to it)
> 
> ...



I always try to give the shore bound fishermen and ladies thier room. I might have to paddle fairly close to them to get by them in some cases. ( ie:Lesner,Rudee ) But I always try to give them plenty of room.

But if you intentionally heave a lead weight at me........ ya just might find some long lanky fingers wrapped around your neck for a brief moment.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Good points all -- thank you everyone for your feedback / input.

Ex


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i kayak fish quite a bit, if someone is on the bank before you launch, and yet you feel the need to be right in front of them, within casting distance, thats your own fault if you are getting lead slung at you.
> 
> is it public water/access, sure. but would you start fishing 2 feet away from someone fishing on an open beach?
> 
> ...


Exactly my point of view also. You are in a boat and have free range to find many more spots then the shore bound angler. Do some exploration and fish this spot when no one eles is on it .


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Tossing lead weights at another person is never justified. Think about what you are saying................you could kill a person!


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

I was starting to feel like the guy who drives around the cart picking up the balls at the driving range...

Ex


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

J_Lannon said:


> Tossing lead weights at another person is never justified. Think about what you are saying................you could kill a person!


i dont believe anyone made that claim.


Excalibur said:


> I was starting to feel like the guy who drives around the cart picking up the balls at the driving range...
> 
> Ex


lol, talk about a good analogy. really all you can do is live with it, confront them and put up the dukes, or move to less accessable waters.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Entropy said:


> i dont believe anyone made that claim.
> 
> lol, talk about a good analogy. really all you can do is live with it, confront them and put up the dukes, or move to less accessable waters.


Re read some of the posts........... some one said it was due to mayby some thing that YOU were doing wrong? I am not calling anyone out.

Tossing lead towards the shore fisherman, or vice versa is never justified.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

i suppose my post could have been misinterpreted. i will say that i totally agree with you. i may have assumed that the relationship between slinging lead AT someone, and that being a party foul was unanimously accepted.

no ill intent meant.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Entropy said:


> i suppose my post could have been misinterpreted. i will say that i totally agree with you. i may have assumed that the relationship between slinging lead AT someone, and that being a party foul was unanimously accepted.
> 
> no ill intent meant.




I do not think anyone here actually meant anything harmfull. 

The shore fisherman are losing more and more fishing ground every year due to development. It is frustrating to have to stand shoulder to shoulder to toss your bait, .......and then have to fight for room with boaters and kayakers? I can see why it happens when people loose thier cool.

"Myra Open sore" is a big reason for the people of Virginia Beach losing more access every year. The city loves telling people that all the beaches are accessible, but the truth is..........you gotta park your car 2 miles away. Norfolk is even worse. Look at East Beach now..........you can access the beach as long as you dont park your junker in the neighborhood.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Re read some of the posts........... *some one said it was due to mayby some thing that YOU were doing wrong*? I am not calling anyone out.
> 
> Tossing lead towards the shore fisherman, or vice versa is never justified.


ok, now i dont understand how you got i said hit someone with lead, but ill leave your mind boggling reading between the line skills untampered with for the time being. because they are far beyong my grasp, and my mental capacity.


I certaintly do not condone throwing lead at someone because i dont agree with them, but the point you are missing is, me and you can sit here all day and say throwing lead at people is wrong, *BUT OTHER PEOPLE WILL STILL THROW LEAD AT THIS GUY EVERYTIME HE PUSHES TO CLOSE TO THEM*

thats all there is to it, other people will, whether its right or wrong. instead of just yelling at the guy, or telling him to F-off, they will throw at him.

if he cant get it through his head, that after several occasions of people yelling at him, and throwing at him, that infact HE is the one in the wrong to begin with, then i suggest he start wearing a helmet instead of a PFD


oh, not tryin to call anyone out or anything..




Jesse


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

J_Lannon said:


> Norfolk is even worse. Look at East Beach now..........you can access the beach as long as you dont park your junker in the neighborhood.


oh man, i just say F-em. if they want to say something, ill let them have my spot and just park my jeep on top of their little beemer. ive been fishing since before those houses were there, and its not like they use the beach anyway.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Entropy said:


> oh man, i just say F-em. if they want to say something, ill let them have my spot and *just park my jeep on top of their little beemer.* ive been fishing since before those houses were there, and its not like they use the beach anyway.


haha i like the way you think!



Jesse


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ok, now i dont understand how you got i said hit someone with lead, but ill leave your mind boggling reading between the line skills untampered with for the time being. because they are far beyong my grasp, and my mental capacity.
> 
> 
> I certaintly do not condone throwing lead at someone because i dont agree with them, but the point you are missing is, me and you can sit here all day and say throwing lead at people is wrong, *BUT OTHER PEOPLE WILL STILL THROW LEAD AT THIS GUY EVERYTIME HE PUSHES TO CLOSE TO THEM*
> ...




Jesse....... 

Try explaining that to some wife and 2 kids of the guy you killed during your moment of rage. I am quite sure they will be sitting there during your trial.

I got hit coming through the bridge at Lesner one night purely by accident. The lead tore the cockpit rod holder right off of my kayak. It also left a nice gouge on the console. I dont even wanna think of what would have happened if he had hit me in the head.

I paddled over to the guy expecting to choke the life out of him before I realized that it was close to dark, and it could have been a accident. When I got to the shore he was already standing there offering a million sorry's. It kinda stunned me seeing him like that. We ended up with him sharing some thermos coffee and laughing about it.

I hope your scenario ends the same way.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Jesse.......
> 
> Try explaining that to some wife and 2 kids of the guy you killed during your moment of rage. I am quite sure they will be sitting there during your trial.
> 
> ...



honestly man, what are you talking about



im sitting here telling you THAT I KNOW ITS WRONG TO THROW LEAD

BUT IDIOTS WILL, and you know that!!!!!!!!!!!

ALL im trying to friggin get at, is that the guy should be careful, because there are plenty of morons THAT WILL throw lead at him.

ONCE AGAIN, I AM NOT SAYING TO THROW ANY DAMN LEAD, ALL IM SAYING IS THAT BRUTAL FACT , THAT SOMEONE WILL THROW LEAD AT HIM, AND TO BE CAREFUL.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> haha i like the way you think!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


ive ALWAYS wanted to do it. 








dont worry, i understand what your getting at too. there is always going to be some a-hole on the beach who may get upset by the presence of a yak and attempt to spook you off. accident or not, getting hit would be a serious injury, that could result in death. so to the yakers, be careful.

i still say put the yak to better use.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Entropy said:


> ive ALWAYS wanted to do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep thats all i was trying to say.

there will also be a-holes in yaks too, that if you crowd them in your yak, will toss a mirrorlure your way...


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> ok, now i dont understand how you got i said hit someone with lead, but ill leave your mind boggling reading between the line skills untampered with for the time being. because they are far beyong my grasp, and my mental capacity.
> 
> 
> I certaintly do not condone throwing lead at someone because i dont agree with them, but the point you are missing is, me and you can sit here all day and say throwing lead at people is wrong, *BUT OTHER PEOPLE WILL STILL THROW LEAD AT THIS GUY EVERYTIME HE PUSHES TO CLOSE TO THEM*
> ...





Regardless of "How in Fact" is he in the wrong to begin with. 2 wrongs do not make a right.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

This was part of your quote:


not trying to piss you off, or be a smartass, but if somone is yelling at you, throwing at you, on different occasions, maybe its something YOU are doing wrong, not them.



You implied that the shore guys were right?

I'm confused.


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

bro... your defending yourself way to much for a cause that is understandably based completely on rainbows and unicorns. notice he said, "maybe." we could go into it and ask who was fishing where first? exactly HOW far from shore is the yaker? are these guys simply heaving lead at him or trying to fish the same spot?

long and short of it is, that yes... we all understand that the guys on the beach, even casting NEAR the yaker are at fault. but there are many things the yaker could do to avoid this situations. stay away from the shore fisherman. paddle farther out of their reach. or even explain to them that their is structure there that he would like to fish and kindly ask that the avoid him while hes out there even before he paddles out.





your brain is in your head man, we get it. but right now your head seems to be pretty far up your arse.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Regardless of "How in Fact" is he in the wrong to begin with. 2 wrongs do not make a right.


ok man, either you dont get it, or you are just trying to start something


WHO IS SAYING ITS RIGHT TO HIT THIS MAN WITH LEAD??? CERTAINLY NOT ME, IVE SAID ITS WRONG COUNTLESS TIMES.

ALL IM SAYING IS THAT HE SHOULD BE CAREFUL, BECAUSE THERE ARE IDIOTS OUT THERE, THAT DO NOT GIVE TWO FLYING SH!TS ABOUT HIS HEALTH, AND THEY WILL THROW AT HIM. AND TO BE CAREFUL!!!!

FOR CHRIST SAKE, ALL IM SAYING IS BE CAREFUL FOR IDIOTS, BUT DO NOT BE SO SURPRISED WHEN SOMEONE YELLS OR DOES SOMETHING OFFENSE TOWARDS YOU IF YOU CROWD THEM.

DANG MAN


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Entropy said:


> bro... your defending yourself way to much for a cause that is understandably based completely on rainbows and unicorns. notice he said, "maybe." we could go into it and ask who was fishing where first? exactly HOW far from shore is the yaker? are these guys simply heaving lead at him or trying to fish the same spot?
> 
> long and short of it is, that yes... we all understand that the guys on the beach, even casting NEAR the yaker are at fault. but there are many things the yaker could do to avoid this situations. stay away from the shore fisherman. paddle farther out of their reach. or even explain to them that their is structure there that he would like to fish and kindly ask that the avoid him while hes out there even before he paddles out.
> 
> ...





Saying that that there is reason for throwing lead under any situation is wrong, even if it is only implied. 


I'll make sure I have head gear on.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> Saying that that there is reason for throwing lead under any situation is wrong, even if it is only implied.
> 
> 
> *I'll make sure I have head gear on.:*p


Im pretty sure you need to have a helmet on 24/7


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

opcorn:


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> i kayak fish quite a bit, if someone is on the bank before you launch, and yet you feel the need to be right in front of them, within casting distance, thats your own fault if you are getting lead slung at you.
> 
> is it public water/access, sure. but would you start fishing 2 feet away from someone fishing on an open beach?
> 
> ...




Your defending that theory?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

lemme talk you's guys's language


YARG, YE BE A BLIMEY TARD


YARGGGG MATEY


ROFL


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

J_Lannon said:


> Your defending that?


who, me or jesse?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Entropy said:


> who, me or jesse?


lol, like guiness commercials...


GENIUS! LOL



entrophy, maybe we dont get it cuz we are not some super duper cool pirates lol


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> lol, like guiness commercials...
> 
> 
> GENIUS! LOL
> ...






LOL.............I am not POL  I doubt you guys would last long with them though, they actually fish. 



Nice try though!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> LOL.............I am not POL
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try though!


still think you should go swab the poopdeck though




jesse


----------



## Entropy (Mar 9, 2008)

J_Lannon said:


> LOL.............I am not POL  I doubt you guys would last long with them though, they actually fish.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice try though!


you guys? you know me purely as an online entity but still find enough evidence to support the claim that i dont fish. alright nancy drew, id like to hear this one. for all you know i could have been one of those guys slinging lead.

please make your posts more specific if your going to attack someone.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

totally right, i dont even know how to fish.

i fish 2 days a year, and i live in ohio actually. its all a gimic.




Jesse


----------

